# spalted something bowl? still not sure what it is



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

here is my find from yesterday, still unsure as to the species i think it is norway maple spalted [attachment=4214][attachment=4215][attachment=4216]


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Well I think we can remove Holly now. Nice what ever it is


i have a couple of friends in the tree business and the one sent me a pic of norway maple bark and it looks almost identical. it is some hard wood too:secret2:


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 13, 2012)

brown down said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think we can remove Holly now. Nice what ever it is
> ...



Beauty!

I would guess one of the gazillion types of maple, too!:nyam2:

p


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 13, 2012)

Kinda looks like this stuff...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics140.jpg


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Kinda looks like this stuff...
> 
> p
> http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics140.jpg



what is that type


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 13, 2012)

MAPLE.Na na na na naah nah.:rofl2::no dice. more please::nyam2:

p


----------



## JMC (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking at the whiter areas in the bottom of Paulies bowl it appears to have a tight sycamore like lace to it. Just guessin.


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

JMC said:


> Looking at the whiter areas in the bottom of Paulies bowl it appears to have a tight sycamore like lace to it. Just guessin.



without a doubt it isn't sycamore the bark doesn't match! has to be in the maple family:dash2::dash2: i don't know tho:dash2::dash2:


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Kinda looks like this stuff...
> 
> p
> http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics140.jpg


Nice Bowl
How did you turn the bowl with the turquoise inlay without destroying your knives?
Dave


----------



## brown down (Apr 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> > :morning2: Diffently spalted Maple Nice job
> ...



i don't know its hard but not that hard, it does have a smooth type bark to it.:scare:


----------



## justturnin (Jun 3, 2012)

I was thinking elm.


----------

